# I need music for an adventure!



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Next Friday, I am flying to Philadelphia, where I have never been. I will be there until May in an internship program. This will be a big change for me, as I am accustomed to going to college in a sleepy little rural town. Also, I don't know yet what my internship is going to be, or where or with whom I will be living. So, it will be an adventure!

I need music to listen to while sitting in airports and riding planes. What music do you think is good for long journeys, or venturing into the unknown, or new starts? I have some things in mind already, but could use more. Btw, *it doesn't have to be classical.* It certainly _can_ be--classical music is what I almost always prefer, but I sometimes listen to other things, and non-classical music is often easier to hear in noisy environments such as airplanes.

Recommendations?


----------



## MrPlayerismus (Jan 2, 2012)

You could try listening to Antheil's Airplane Sonata,or perhaps Ornstein's Suicide in an airplane.Either are fitting.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

When I passed through Singapore airport, they were playing Schumann's _Kinderszenen_. Maybe that's one you could use when you want to bring the adrenaline _down_.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This is Bluegrass - sort of.

http://www.amazon.com/Will-Circle-U...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1325877854&sr=1-1

The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

"Will the Circle Be Unbroken"

It's a classic of the genre, except that I'm not sure what genre it's in.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Too cliché?


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

_Escales _by Jacques Ibert
_Short Ride in a Fast Machine_ by John Adams
How about the _Theme from Rocky_ by Bill Conti?

Anything from Ormandy and the "Sound" of the Philadelphia Orchestra - my favourite is _Also Sprach Zarathustra_ by Richard Strauss played by Ormandy and the PO - there's at least three recordings that I know of!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

There's always the Alfred Newman classic:





BTW: Not THAT Alfred Newman:










_Wnat, me worry?_


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Music for an adventure:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Schumann - Fourth Symphony


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^^^Yes, Richard Strauss is a good choice - I listened to Don Quixote a few times during my last Plane journey.
Bach is pretty good for travelling as well especially his instrumental Music!.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I always seem to like long pieces on aeroplanes, like Mahler or Bruckner or Beethoven's 9th and 3rd.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Well this suggestion might be too obvious lol, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ligeti: Artikulation


----------



## hespdelk (Mar 19, 2011)

Wagner - Siegfried's Rhine Journey 
I second R.Strauss recommendations, Don Juan and Don Quixote.. maybe Alpen sinfonie?
Dvorak's tone poems.. Cataldo's Leggenda.. perhaps Wojech Kilar's music for the film Dracula, this has always given me a sense of journeying and I have listened to it myself while travelling.. but certainly this would be a more ominous journey than anything you are likely to encounter. :lol:

If I'm travelling when tired, I've sometimes preferred Mozart piano concertos and Bach keyboard works. One does need some decent sound blocking earbuds for this however..


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I travel with Bad Religion.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Flight over Venice can be downloaded from: http://www.jesperkyd.com/music_alt.php


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Mahler - Symphony No. 3 (Bernstein)
Messiaen - Turangalila Symphonie (Wit)

Those are to of my favourites in general, but I find they fit journeying well. The "Ring Ohne Wort" suite created from instrumental passages from Wagner's Ring is a tone poem sort of deal that lasts over an hour, I like listening to it when I go walking in the countryside.


----------

